# Spinner/Buzz baits



## Zum (Oct 29, 2008)

How do you guys store them in your boat.

I seen some strip that sticks to a door or side of boat that I might want to try.Have them in a box made for them but they still get tangled.Probably bring to many but I don't want any to feel left out


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 29, 2008)

I probably have 5-6 of them and keep them in the tackle bag in a 360-size box. I'm too addicted to plastics to invest in additional spinner/buzz baits, lol.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 29, 2008)

i took some 20 inch piece of aluminum angle that i had and drilled holes every 1/2 inch with a drill press and pop riveted them to my lids to hang baits


----------



## Jim (Oct 29, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> i took some 20 inch piece of aluminum angle that i had and drilled holes every 1/2 inch with a drill press and pop riveted them to my lids to hang baits




nice! :beer:


----------

